# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Primeiro Salgado

## MiguelCunha

Como o titulo indica... Será o meu primeiro Salgado.

Nem sei por onde começar, mas talvez devesse ler um pouco mais antes de iniciar. De qualquer forma, sei que um aquário salgado pode ter um custo um pouco alto e como tal quero ir fazendo as coisas de forma a que a carteira permita. Como tal o aquisição de equipamento será que primeiro vou fazer.
Provavelmente irão dizer que a aquisição de equipamento será de acordo com aquilo que desejo ver no meu aquário. Mas como eu não sei o que um iniciante como eu pode ter, gostaria que ficasse ao critério de quem percebe das coisas.

O aquário encontra-se neste momento a funcionar com africanos, não têm qualquer tipo de problemas.
Vou colocar algumas fotos para que possam dar algum tipo de opiniões sobre o mesmo, e de que forma posso colocar o material.


É a estrutura onde se encontra o aquário montado. já tive que andar a fazer algumas obras para que pudesse fazer mais algumas coisas que correram mal.


O Aquário encontra-se furado no topo com apenas dois furos, sendo um de 50 e outro de 25.




Aqui será colocado uma sump (aproveitamento de um aquário de 100x30x40 que tinha)

Este é o aspecto final que o aquário têm.



Dimensões: 200*50*60
Volume: 600 litros brutos
Filtragem: Filtro externo Tetratec EX1200 Filtro externo SunSun HW303B
Circulação: 2 Bombas SUN SUN 5000 L/h
Aquecimento: 2 Termostato de 300W 
Iluminação: 2 lâmpadas d
Foto período: 8 horas diárias. Durante a noite duas lâmpadas de leds azuis durante 2 horas
Substrato: 80 kg de areia branca de estuque
Decoração: Rochas calcárias

Como é obvio teria que fazer remodelações no aquário, mas acima de tudo quero tratar antecipadamente das coisas para não ter nenhum dissabor de futuro, mas acima de tudo preciso de opiniões, e que me orientem sobre o que colocar no aquário para que depois se possa saber a maquinaria que se possa comprar.

Se por ventura acharem que existe um aquário semelhante ao meu aqui no fórum, indiquem-me que eu sigo o material que está lá descrito
Cumprimentos

----------


## MiguelCunha

Boas...
Como ninguém ainda prestou alguma opinião , venho pedir ajuda. Por exemplo, para o meu aquário, quais as variáveis que tenho que ter em conta para comprar o escumador?
Estou a fazer a sump e para já apenas tenho a bomba de retorno que é uma Hailea HX-6840.
Sei que espaço é que ela ocupa mas preciso de definir o espaço que o skimmer (ou escumador) têm para fazer a divisória respectiva. Por isso, para este aquário de 200x60x50, com 600 litros, que capacidade deve ter o escumador que irei comprar?

Cumprimentos e obrigado

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu para esse aqua só comprava um ATI Powercone 250i, equivelente ou superior.

Cumps.

----------


## MiguelCunha

> Boas, eu para esse aqua só comprava um ATI Powercone 250i, equivelente ou superior.
> 
> Cumps.


Bruno, obrigado pela resposta.Deduzo que a tua opinião é dada tendo em conta a capacidade do aquário. Mas quando maior a capacidade do escumador mais caro se torna. Poderei colocar mais do que um escumador? Supondo que compre dois de 300 litros, haverá alguma inconveniência?
Cumprimentos

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, se o aqua é de 600L, um ATI250i chega perfeitamente, visto que este escumador é para Tank Size: 1000-2000L...

Cumps.

----------


## MiguelCunha

Sim, já vi a capacidade dele, e também o preço... anda na ordem dos 450 a 500.
Agora também vi este JEBO ESCUMADOR 520 PSII que está com a mesma capacidade por 120. É claro que ele fica a perder em alguma coisa e será no quê? Barulho? A capacida, pelo que li pode alterar com a bomba e com a camera de mistura, certo?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, desconheço esse Jebo, mas posso dizer que nos aquários e ainda mais de recife, o barato sai caro... e depois um aqua desse tamanho vai ter muita carga organica (peixes), e como secalhar não vai gastar muito dinheiro em rocha viva, convém ter um bom escumador para que tudo resulte.

Outra hipotese possivel é o Escumador Bubble-Magus NAC9 (Cónico) 250€.

Cumps.

----------


## MiguelCunha

Muitas das vezes a diferença entre um barato e o caro está na marca. Por ser marca x ou y acaba sempre por inflacionar. Ainda que as marcas fiquem mais caras por serem fiáveis e optimas no que fazem, pelo que li os escumadores acabam por serem todos construídos da "mesma forma", podendo aumentar o tamanho da camera ou a capacidade da bomba. Mas estou aqui para retirar estas duvidas todas.
Quanto à rocha viva, como é elemento preponderante na filtragem, vou dar mais espaço à mesma.
E mais uma vez, obrigado pela ajuda!

----------


## hernani esteves

depende do que queiras fazer. peixes, moles, lps ou sps. E é sempre a subir em valores luz escumação e circulação.

----------


## hernani esteves

atenção com essa areia fazer analises para detecção de silicas

----------


## MiguelCunha

> atenção com essa areia fazer analises para detecção de silicas


Esta areia não é a que vai ficar para salgado!! Ainda estou numa fase de preparar a sump para o salgado.

----------


## hernani esteves

> Esta areia não é a que vai ficar para salgado!! Ainda estou numa fase de preparar a sump para o salgado.


 sump o maior que puderes.

----------


## MiguelCunha

Bom dia...

Fiz uma compra de alguma material (escumadores, bombas de fluxo e de retorno, iluminação etc etc), para colocar o aquário a funcionar. Mas, vou precisar de ajuda para identificação e breve explicação sobre o funcionamento de alguma parte dele.
Assim sendo, gostaria que alguem da zona de Coimbra me pudesse dar uma grande ajuda, bastanto apenas dar uma olhadela no material. Se alguém puder que entre em contacto comigo (migueljpcunha@gmail.com). Não quero estar a estragar nada apenas por orgulho de não querer perguntar por dar imagem de ignorante, que é mesmo o caso.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

que material comprou e faça a discrição é mais facil de ajudar

----------


## hernani esteves

> Bom dia...
> 
> Fiz uma compra de alguma material (escumadores, bombas de fluxo e de retorno, iluminação etc etc), para colocar o aquário a funcionar. Mas, vou precisar de ajuda para identificação e breve explicação sobre o funcionamento de alguma parte dele.
> Assim sendo, gostaria que alguem da zona de Coimbra me pudesse dar uma grande ajuda, bastanto apenas dar uma olhadela no material. Se alguém puder que entre em contacto comigo (). Não quero estar a estragar nada apenas por orgulho de não querer perguntar por dar imagem de ignorante, que é mesmo o caso.
> 
> Cumprimentos


que material :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche: 

O aqua é para ficar na sala?

----------


## MiguelCunha

Sim, é para ficar na sala.

Terei que ter em conta a barulho que as bombas fazem na circulação da água.
Tenho algumas duvidas como por exemplo:
É necessário as bombas ficarem ligadas durante a noite?
Tendo em conta que não vou ter nenhum automatismo ao nivel das correntes, irei usar temporizadores por forma a variar o sentido das correntes por forma a não ser constante. Qual deve ser a orientação da corrente originada? Deve ser algo aleatório? Não tenho nenhuma experiencia neste campo, agradecia algumas explicações.

Obrigado

----------


## MiguelCunha

Bom dia... Alguém me sabe dizer o que é isto?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia... Alguém me sabe dizer o que é isto?



 :Olá:  Miguel

Escumador de pedra difusora.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## MiguelCunha

Obrigado Jorge, mas não vá para longe, pois ainda tenho mais duvidas e ainda hoje vou postar novas fotos de material que também não sei para que serve. 
Desde já obrigado.

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Miguel
> 
> Escumador de pedra difusora.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Eu diria mais de madeira difusora
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Miguel,

Isso é um escumador do tipo air lift, com pedra difusora em madeira... é um modelo semelhante aos Aqua Medic Miniflotor...

http://www.vidaanimal.com.pt/pt/home...iniflotor.html
http://www.aqua-medic.de/index.php?r.../product&id=68
http://www.shop-meeresaquaristik.de/...products_id=46
http://www.reef-guardian.com/ecumeur...14-modele.html
http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/prot...00ltr-417.html

É um escumador adequado, na melhor das hipóteses, para aquários de uns 200 litros máximo...

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Pedra difusora de madeira ou outras  :yb665: ...pese embora a de madeira tenha uma longevidade mais curta em relação às outras,è sem dúvida enquanto operacional,a que melhor serviço presta.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Sim, acho que são pedras de madeira de Tília, que fazem micro-bolhas mais pequeninas ideal para subir ao copo do escumador

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Miguel,

desde já bem vindo aos salgados, vais curtir o Hobby!!

Amigo esse escumador n serve para ti, nem de perto, eheheh!Tens que encontrar um um pouco maior, com capacidade para mais litragem. Neste momento sei que tesn o aquário montado com ciclideos, mas quando decidires mudar, tens noção que quase serve para os salgados a não ser algum material? Outra coisa que reparei, acho que tens uma sump muito estreita, vai limitar a colocação de algum equipamente nomeadamente os escumadores, mas é um questão de veres as medidas. Já pensaste que tipo de iluminação vais por? Vais querer manter corais duros SPS, LPS ou tas a pensar só em moles? É que isso faz muita diferença na montagem do sistema!

vai dizendo coisas.

Abraço

----------


## MiguelCunha

Boas...
Relativamente ao escumador, acho que os que tenho dão perfeitamente. Tenho essa mesma reliquia, mais um Aquamedic turboflotor e um  aquamedic Shorty 5000. Acho que nessa area estou bem fornecido. Relativamente à sump, vai levar apenas com o aquecimento, rocha viva, e bomba de retorno e pouco mais. O Shorty vai ficar externo, alimentado pela queda natural da água seguindo depois para a sump (após escumação), mas ficará completamente fora desta. No que diz respeito à iluminação, ainda é algo que vai ser estudado, mas para já tenho uma calha de 1.20m com dois HQIs de 150w e duas t9 de 30w. Fora da calha ainda tenho mais dois HQIs de 150W. Acham que com este tipo de iluminação consigo ter um pouco de tudo?  Sendo que os corais mais exigentes ficarão por debaixo da callha. Outra grande dúvida é relativamente a um reactor que aqui tenho que penso que seja de calcio e que ainda não tenho bem a noção onde o possa colocar. Pelas fotos que tenho , acham que conseguem dar uma ideia de onde o possa colocar? Ainda há muita confusão nesta cabeça que vou tentar que me esclarecem desta forma.

----------


## MiguelCunha

Reactor de...??

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boas, reactor de Kalkwasser.
Cumps
José Santos

----------


## MiguelCunha

Impecável José!

Obrigado!

----------

